

Ruby 1.9.2-p290 is released - daveungerer
http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/2145414

======
anonova
This release unfortunately [does not contain][1] [the faster require
patch][2].

[1]:
[https://github.com/ruby/ruby/compare/v1_9_2_180...v1_9_2_290...](https://github.com/ruby/ruby/compare/v1_9_2_180...v1_9_2_290#diff-61)

[2]: [http://www.rubyinside.com/get-edge-ruby-faster-loading-
ruby-...](http://www.rubyinside.com/get-edge-ruby-faster-loading-
ruby-1-9-2-now-4973.html)

~~~
kidmenot
Which is quite sad.

I figure they didn't include it for a good reason.

